# Berlin site info please



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all we are thinking of going to north Germany for a change as we normal go central and south. We want to stay in Berlin for a couple of nights does anyone know any good sights or stellplatz either central, up to a 3 mile bike ride or on a good bus route other then that we did think of parking up for a night and using one of those dreaded common things called a hotel in central Berlin, if that's the case it will need to be a site by a good train link up to 15 miles out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've stayed on this stellplatz in Tegal on the outskirts of Berlin
and found it brilliant. The link below goes to the photo's and maps of the area and the U-Bahn network etc.

http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/place-and-photos.3.0.html?&L=1


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

jako999 said:


> Hi all we are thinking of going to north Germany for a change as we normal go central and south. We want to stay in Berlin for a couple of nights does anyone know any good sights or stellplatz either central, up to a 3 mile bike ride or on a good bus route other then that we did think of parking up for a night and using one of those dreaded common things called a hotel in central Berlin, if that's the case it will need to be a site by a good train link up to 15 miles out.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

How about 20 minutes on foot from the centre of Berlin? Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91559-.html (second post)

Not the cheapest in Berlin, but certainly the closest to the centre.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> We've stayed on this stellplatz in Tegal on the outskirts of Berlin
> and found it brilliant. The link below goes to the photo's and maps of the area and the U-Bahn network etc.
> 
> http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/place-and-photos.3.0.html?&L=1


We also stayed at Tegal Stellplatz great site a week there before heading to Colditz


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi

We stayed in Berlin in July for three nights. Approx half hour tram and train ride into the centre. Not the cheapest, but very secure and is gated at night. Right on the waterside. 17 euros a night.

Yachthafen-Lober,
Muggelbergerallee 1
Berlin-Kopenick.

www.yachthafen-pension-berlin.de

Regards Peter


----------

